

Ask HN: How To License Music Videos? - rickdale

Is there a difference between licensing music and licensing music videos? I would like to license music videos for a fun app. I live in the US if that bears any relevance. I know this is more of a law question, but I am having a hard time finding the right answer and I figure the right people are probably here.<p>Thanks!
======
twunde
For anyone else that's interested in music copyright:

If you just want to cover a song, you can get a mechanical license, which have
federal-defined rates. There are several sites that can do this(I do dev
support for one. If you want music to go alongside images, you're going to
need a sync license which I believe is negotiated with the rightsholder. This
is why prices for music can vary so much depending on the movie.

------
coralreef
What are you doing with the videos? Are you certain you need to license them,
and you can't just embed the video via a Youtube API?

~~~
rickdale
That's brilliant. After posting this, I searched music videos on hackernews
and came up with the same solution. Do you have any

I am splicing music videos together, only need a minute of each video.

